# What I think my rats are thinking when I leave



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Dini: Mama, don't know, you haven't given me my treat yet. Mama. No. Treat. Treat. Treat. 

Bailey: Mama, I'm gonna sit here on the bed staring at you until you feel bad enough you stay. Because I'm old and cute. 

Cleo: NO! MAMA NO DONT LEAVE!!! I'm gonna crawl up your pants so you can't. No stay. Nooo. Don't put me on the ground! Stayyyyyy. 

Atlas: shiny object. Is it food? No. Shiny object. Is it food? No. Hey wait, where mama go? Ooo shiny object, is it food? No. 

What do you think your rat thinks when you try to leave? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Ebony: putting me in the cage? Know why? 'Cause your guilty! I'm gonna hang onto these bars and stare at you. 'Cause your guilty! Going to cover me up so you can't see me? 'Cause your guilty!

Diamond: I wonder what treats I'll get today....zzzz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Evie: "No mom!! Dont go. You wont come backk, I only have 5 pieces of food in my dish and 11122898 pieces hidden away, thats not enough to sustain me!" I dont care if you promise to buy me a treat after work, Why cant i go to work with you? No one would notice me in your purse.. "

Millie: "Bye mom, have a great da........ Oh a treat.. And a crumb from a treat!!"


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

winddance said:


> Evie: "No mom!! Dont go. You wont come backk, I only have 5 pieces of food in my dish and 11122898 pieces hidden away, thats not enough to sustain me!" I dont care if you promise to buy me a treat after work, Why cant i go to work with you? No one would notice me in your purse.. "
> 
> Millie: "Bye mom, have a great da........ Oh a treat.. And a crumb from a treat!!"


That is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

Maggie~ " Let me out!!! Please please PLEASE let me out."

Nala~ "Did you leave food? Treats in the hammock? Water full? Bye!"

Winnie~ Zzzzzz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Nacho: Wait, I just realized that cuddling is fun! I want to ride on your shoulder! I want to see the world... Also, why do you insist on putting these treats in places I have to work for them? It's okay, I'll wait for your roommate to get home and feed me pasta. *flops over like he's dying*

Gordon: I'm so blind, I can't tell if you're even here unless you touch me and I jump. 

Ahjeeb: Finally, she stopped trying to make me a cuddle rat. I'm just going to go under this really comfy fleece... Forever.

I was just talking to my partner about how I think it's ridiculous that people don't think rats have personalities. It's SO obvious they do.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

all of those are hilarious !!!


Chip: *frantically running around/hanging off the bars* Mama nnnooooooo!!! why do you put me in here!!! My place is with you!! none of these ratties play with chip enough!! All I want is to give you kisses 25 hours a day and snuggle <3 take me with yyyouuu.... Chippy doesn't like it when you're gone!!

Snow:* frantically leaning against the bars, eyes half closed* What's going on out there?? Why are the keys jingling??? I can't see!! Stop her!!!


Paisley: *hanging off the bars and staring* Wait, wait... Why are you leaving?! We need to come out!!! You know I have insomnia !!! Don't leave, human!!! 

Scarlet: *one eye open* Keep it down minions!! Its the middle of the afternoon, what the @$)&& are you all doing awake?! also, chip, quit talking in third person! You're nearly 2 months old now!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Moose: Oh. Oh thank god. She's gone. I can sleep now.
Marcel: WOAH. WHERE ARE YOU GOING? WHAT IS THIS MAGICAL PLACE YOU KEEP ASCENDING TO? STAIRS? WHAT? Okbye.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Loki: "Excuse me, did I say you could go without petting me for 20 minutes while I sprawl out in my hammock? No? You know what to do, then."

Bundy: "Laura! Laura! Laura! Laura! Mum! Mum! Mum! Mummy! Mummy! Mummy! Mama! Mama! Ma! Ma! Ma! Ma! Mum! Mum! Mum! Hi!"

Hannibal: Same as Bundy, but for even longer!

Magnus: "You're going? Aww alright, I'll just hop up here onto the big ledge and stare at you with my dark, soulful eyes to make you feel really bad, K?"

Calypso: "Are you going to get me some treats? Come back with some treats, so I can hide them all from Magnus and then go back to sleep. That cool? Cool."


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, and my Roborovski hamster, Baron: "ARGH! You just put a treat in here and now you've disappeared, it's going to get me! Help! I better run away on my wheel, ahhhhh no my wheel is going too fast, it's out to get me now too! I gotta hide in my house! OHHH CRAP there's new bedding in there, it's going to get me too! Everything in here is in league with everything else and the entire universe is out to get me!!! SAVE ME! Oh thank heavens you're back, OHMYGODNO I forgot how huge you are, you're going to get me too!!! ARRRRGGGHHHHH!"


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not sure the main cage knows when I leave. I usually feed them right before going and they are busy eating though a few who I feed from my hand will cling to the bars like noooooooo I want to pick out all the good oxbow not eat that swill in the bowl (even though it's the same...) iris can't even see me so I think she's just happy when I'm not poking at her. Persephone is probably just happy I'm not cuddling her as she is just so fluffy. Maybe Caius misses me because she didn't get to check I was presentable before going out, or Remus because I'm leaving him with six pubescent brats. 

However. The boys are all "I need out I need love I need attention no don't go we are so abused we have no food nooooooooo take me with you I'll behave!!!!!"


If we are doing the other pets the birds are probably excited the scary giant left and or screaming because they flew into the dining room and got lost again and their walking tree (me) won't listen and save them. 

My dog sleeps. No real thought process there other than did she get her walk and treats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

"Hehe. Time to fling the bedding out of the cage so Mama has to do some sweeping later."


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread is probably dead by now but I'll add my boys...
Stitch: *grasping cage bars and frantically trying to claw his way up my shoulder* "NOOOOOO MOOOOM NOOOOOOO! You forgot my treat! Oh wait, no you didn't... hehe look, Beau, there's food, too. Oh, the excitement! No, I wanted the fortune coo- Wait, she left? NOOOOO.... Oh I have food!" Beau: *trying to push past my hand and out of the cage* "BUT.... I WANTED... ANOTHER.... TREATTTTTT! Ok fanks, Ima just go eat this now and pretend I don't see you leaving me."


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Mitzy - "Oh dear, back in the cage already? Well, You'll be back soon I guess. Just let me clean your fingers first!"

Motley - "Please don't put me away, I was just getting comfortable out here! Look at these sad eyes, don't you feel bad?"

Marceline - "Ah yes we're going home, and there's my hammock! Wait, can you rub my head until I fall asleep maybe?"

Tulio - "Whoa why am I going back in there? No, I didn't make that poop. It was already there. I swear it wasn't me! Don't do this, I'll be good! Come on! I thought you loved me!?"


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeus - "_WAIT_..._I was having fun. You'd better not be long, I've got more places to explore.. And I might forget where I stashed my food throughout the room.._"

Nibbles - "_Well, I was getting tired anyways.. I'll just go to sleep? Have I been a good boy? Can I have treats?!_"


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol I got more rats now so: 

Elmo: bye mommy! When you get back I promise that all my food will be gone because I'm fat like that! 

FillyFries: if you leave I'll jump *jumps and lands less than a foot down* I could of died mommy! Stayyy! I'll die without youuuu! 

Price Cheddar: FINALLY! I don't have to act like I care anymore. I'm going to go in my hut and sleep now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Olivia Rose (Oct 28, 2013)

My rats: Good riddance.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

Pandora:Oh, you're leaving? Oh.  Please hurry back. I need cuddles.
Sophie: WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW! *sprints around the cage like a crazy person before collapsing into a coma in a corner*
Mick: I know I've only been here for 4 days, but I love you. :3 I also love cheerios. Do you think you could leave some for me? I'll just sleep until you get back.


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

Roddy and Ephram: Wait, wait, wait! You didn't give me skritches! What? You say you did? Okay, but you didn't give me _more _skritches yet!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

My rats think finally that nut job leaves she's so annoying and now we can sleep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cady: Let me just stick my head out so you can't close the cage door and maybe just maybe I can go with you!! No? Well maybe I can find another way out if I bounce around the cage enough and annoy Kendall and Maddie. Wait come back!! I can hide in your coat and be perfectly wonderful! You know how I love to meet new friends and win over enemies, how can you deny me my adventures?!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Poppy- Mum? Aren't you going to let me out? Wait, you're leaving? NOOOO! OOh! A treat! Yummy. Wait a sec... Where did mummy go? Rosy- My My, what a long day. Been awake fifteen minutes and I'm so tired. O, mum's got a treat. Thanks, nighty night. Dobby- Treats? Did someone say treats? YUMMY! Gimme Gimme Gimme. No more? Oh well, got rid of her anyways. This is so funny!


----------



## AshleighNicole (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol! These are sooo cute!Mine are more thinking, "What? You again? What you want now?"


----------

